# NBC OTA problems



## PLHOG (Oct 10, 2006)

We've been having problems with our local NBC station dropping out OTA. Signal strength is in the 80s even though the broadcast antenna is only about 10 miles away line of sight. Other stations, including one on the same tower, are fine, signal strength ~100. I contacted the station and they said this:

"DISH recently sent a software upgrade to many of its receivers that fixes a bug with channel 14, the frequency range WCMH uses for its digital signals."

Anyone else hear about this? We're running L289

Thanks
PL


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Now that they lumped "Legacy" (that term used to mean "X000" models not MPEG-2 HD boxes) receivers together I don't know what model has s/w version L289.

The ABC here in Cleveland recently started dropping in and out (it's on rf ch 15). It's probably a problem at the transmitter but your post attracted my interest. If there was a problem in that part of the UHF rf range it may affect my ABC.


----------

